
We are likely created by a computer program - ahiknsr
https://www.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/caaq82/we_are_likely_created_by_a_computer_program/
======
GenerocUsername
Took me a few comments to realize something was fishy. The comments all seemed
to be trying really hard to be philosophical, but I couldn't actually parse
real meaning. Realized all the posts had the same author, and that the whole
sub is simulated content... discussing simulations. Very odd.

